# New Legislation in Virginia to Eliminate Pree-Existing Conditions during Enrollment Period



## Editorialist (Jan 31, 2019)

There is legislation now before our state legislature incorporated in H.B. 2771, Medicare Supplement Policies; switching plans, that would eliminate the stipulation that when a person wants to switch to another plan during the enrollment period that he or she cannot be denied coverage for a preexisting condition.  What a blessing this will be for many elderly Virginians who want to switch to another cheaper plan but can’t because of preexisting conditions.  I just contacted my legislators both in the House  of Delegate and Senate to pass this much needed and long overdue legislation.


----------



## GreenSky (Jan 31, 2019)

California has had the "birthday rule" for many years.  It's been adopted by Oregon.  (A few other states have similar rules).

What the birthday rule allows is for anyone with an existing policy to either change to the same or a plan with additional out of pocket, ie. Plan F to Plan G to Plan N.  There is no underwriting nor pre-existing exclusions.

I moved to Nevada from California and have already contacted several legislators (without success) about adopting this rule here.

And just because one has issues does not necessarily mean they can't move plans.  Things like COPD are generally an issue, but insulin use is rarely an issue.

If you haven't called an independent insurance you agent you might be costing yourself money.

Rick


----------



## Editorialist (Feb 3, 2019)

The delegate sponsoring this legislation contacted me the bill failed to get out of committee so it will have to be re introduced next year to try and get it passed.  A sad day for Virginia seniors.

Thanks for contributing your thoughts in this issue.


----------



## GreenSky (Feb 3, 2019)

Editorialist said:


> The delegate sponsoring this legislation contacted me the bill failed to get out of committee so it will have to be re introduced next year to try and get it passed.  A sad day for Virginia seniors.
> 
> Thanks for contributing your thoughts in this issue.



Don't give up.  If you send me your email via a PM I'll forward a copy of the CA law.  This is my best "guess" for helping those of us on Medicare not get screwed by companies raising rates higher than other carriers.  (Are you listening Mutual of Omaha)?

Rick


----------

